# Southern rice



## aaartnaz (Mar 27, 2009)

hello,

i would like to know the name of the recipe for southern style rice. i looked on google and it didn't give me southern rice dishes. i typed in saffron rice and yellow rice and got indian rice dishes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know what you mean by "southern rice."  

What other ingredients are in it?  What color is it?  I'm clueless as to what you are looking for.

By "southern" do you mean southern USA...South American...some other southern?


----------



## aaartnaz (Mar 27, 2009)

southern united states


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you mean something like "dirty rice" (which is cajun) or "pecan rice" or maybe rice smothered in gravy???


----------



## aaartnaz (Mar 27, 2009)

dirty rice sounds good, i never heard of it

but i mean yellow rice with peas and diced carrots, that's a southern us recipe no?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like fried rice to me 

I wouldn't call it a Southern US dish...at least not around here, and I'm in the South.

I would simply add some turmeric (or you could add some saffron threads if you wish) to the chicken stock when you cook the rice.  Cook in chicken stock versus water.  If you are using frozen peas and carrots you can heat them seperately and just toss together when the rice is done.

In reading your other dishes I'd say you should go for the dirty rice!!!  It's wonderful!


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 27, 2009)

aaartnaz said:


> dirty rice sounds good, i never heard of it
> 
> but i mean yellow rice with peas and diced carrots, that's a southern us recipe no?


 
It sounds like you might be talking about rice pilaf. If so, here is a good brand of yellow rice mix to use. Saffron is very expensive, and this mix tastes very good. I just saute chopped onions and carrots, and then toss in some defrosted green peas. 
http://www.mahatmarice.com/en-us/products/2/SaffronYellow.aspx


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

aaartnaz said:


> dirty rice sounds good, i never heard of it
> 
> but i mean yellow rice with peas and diced carrots, that's a southern us recipe no?


I agree this sounds like fried rice which would be yellow in color and contain egg, peas, and carrots.  It's a Chinese restaurant staple.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 27, 2009)

THIS may help


----------



## Katie H (Mar 27, 2009)

I live in the south and have never really heard of any rice being typically "southern."  There is a Mexican yellow rice that I'm familiar with and, perhaps, you might be thinking of that.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 27, 2009)

*Southern Rice*

*Southern Rice*
_vegetable cooking spray_
_1 cup  sliced celery_
_¾ cup chopped green pepper_
_2¾ cups chicken broth_
_1 teaspoon poultry seasoning_
_½ teaspoon salt_
_¼ teaspoon pepper_
_1½ cups long grain rice_
_¾ cup sliced green onions
¼ cup chopped pecans, toasted_

Coat a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray; place over medium-high heat until hot.  Add celery and green pepper; sauté until crisp-tender.  Stir in broth and add poultry seasoning, salt and pepper; bring to a boil.  
Spread rice into a shallow 2-quart baking dish; add vegetables and hot broth mixture.  Cover and bake at 350º for 30 to 40 minutes or until rice is tender and liquid is absorbed.  Sprinkle toasted pecans on top.


----------

